# Ouuccchhh



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

While fishing last night....caught a few fish....was nice....then....lol i told myself last cast....it was dark and i couldnt see much anyways but u always think the big boy is going to hit. I caught about a 14" bass while throwing a rattle trap. held the rattle trap while trying to remove the hooks....first mistake....fish flopped and slipped out of my hand and the picture shows the rest of the story. While the fish was still attached its floppin around while the hook is jammed in my thumb....awful. I had to scream to stop a truck driving past and talk him into me not being a killer and just needing him to help remove the fish from the hook so i can try to get the hook out....i cut a hole in the bottom of my thumb and tried pushing the hook through....couldnt get it....after over an hour of trying i went to the emergency room....doctor pulled the hook straight out barb and all....huge chunk of meat came out with it....hurts like a @#$%@$% today while at work. I learned my lesson.

Pic wont attach for some reason i will have to do it at my house this evening....its terrible lol


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ouch is right. Sounds like it hurt.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

That has happened to me before with rattle traps. Its best to push it all the way through cut barb and pull it back out.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

wow the same thing happened to me last night while putting my tackle away in the dark. And it was a rattle trap! except it was in my index finger. i also had to go to the er


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I never want to open this thread again.

:doctor:


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

DC....its terrible isnt it?? My thumb is still bruised and bloody and hurts lol. Ive been swamped but I will get the pic up tonight after work.....it was awful.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> DC....its terrible isnt it?? My thumb is still bruised and bloody and hurts lol. Ive been swamped but I will get the pic up tonight after work.....it was awful.


heck yeah mine is too...they didn't put stitches for me because they were afraid
it my get infected from the dirty hook so it's still open


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got the pic for you guys. sorry it took so long!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

happened to me at kentucky lake. the hook went all the way through. wife was with me, she was freaking out. she helped me unhook the fish (4lb largemouth) i took a paire of needle nose pliers, mashed down the barb and pulled it out. replaced the hook on the crankbait and went back to work.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried to get the hook to come back through but it didn't work because they said the barb was stuck in the fiber near my bone lol


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Talk about coincidence! I just wrote about something similar for my column in Fish & Field Report.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

You can use my pic for a reference if you like star1pup lol. I tried pushing the hook all the way through my thumb....got it to push through but not enough to hold onto the pliers to get it the rest of the way through so I had to go too the E.R unfortunately. I tried for an hour to get that dang thing out but couldnt. Oh well lol


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I didn't get hooked, but I once had a bouncing walleye in a 12' aluminum boat that was itself bouncing in some Pymatuning rollers. I was wearing shorts and the lure had 3 sets of treble hooks that the fish was trying to hook into my bare legs. 

When you think about it there is always a good chance that a hooked fish could put a hook into you. Maybe we don't need so many hooks on a lure.


----------

